# Supernova Morpheous F2 Black Smoke Bengal



## Supernova (Mar 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share some photos with you of my latest pride and joy 

Morpheous is an F2 bengal from my F1 girl Aphrodite and our silver rosetted boy Zeppelin. He is 4 weeks old and such a joy. He has gone from being a little hissy bubba to purring like a little train in no time at all.

I adore this baby


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous Linda - Definately a boy to be proud of 

Will have to steal some cuddles with him when I come to collect my baby next week xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Stunning cat...lovely pics.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwwww wow he is adorable!!!!! 

I want him! lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW! Just stunning


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Just beautiful!! my eldest daughter seen him and said awwww so cute!! (she is 3 lol)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

fantastic pictures! I love the top one :001_tt1: He's a beautiful boy and I can see why you're so proud of him. Love the name too


----------



## Supernova (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I shall post more pictures as my little man grows 

Looking forward to meeting you next week Hazel x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Omg what a cutie? Can i ask a dumb question? how do you get black smokes


----------

